# Recommend a good entry level saddle and rope



## ponch37300 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking to venture more into tree climbing. I've done some before but want to get more serious. Will just be mostly for fun and maybe a few branch trimmings here and there once I get comfortable climbing. So looking for a link to a decent climbing saddle. Since this is just for fun I don't need the best one out there but also don't want something that sucks. So what is an entry level saddle that won't break the bank? 

Also want to get a decent rope to climb with. Just a 120 or 150' rope will be fine for me, I won't be going higher then 50-60' at the very most and probably a lot lower until I get comfortable. I was searching and there are hundreds of ropes out there and my head was just spinning at all the choices and price differences. So is there a decent entry level rope that works good for climbing that won't break the bank? I came across ropes from 60 bucks all the way up into the several hundreds of dollars for a 150' length. Depending on what the differences are I would like to stick under 100 bucks for a rope if it's possible to find something decent. But if the under 100 ropes are junk I would spend a few extra bucks since my life will be hanging from it! 

Thanks. I just ordered the Tree Climber's Companion book to read also.


----------



## lowandslow (Oct 31, 2014)

ponch37300 said:


> Looking to venture more into tree climbing. I've done some before but want to get more serious. Will just be mostly for fun and maybe a few branch trimmings here and there once I get comfortable climbing. So looking for a link to a decent climbing saddle. Since this is just for fun I don't need the best one out there but also don't want something that sucks. So what is an entry level saddle that won't break the bank?
> 
> Also want to get a decent rope to climb with. Just a 120 or 150' rope will be fine for me, I won't be going higher then 50-60' at the very most and probably a lot lower until I get comfortable. I was searching and there are hundreds of ropes out there and my head was just spinning at all the choices and price differences. So is there a decent entry level rope that works good for climbing that won't break the bank? I came across ropes from 60 bucks all the way up into the several hundreds of dollars for a 150' length. Depending on what the differences are I would like to stick under 100 bucks for a rope if it's possible to find something decent. But if the under 100 ropes are junk I would spend a few extra bucks since my life will be hanging from it!
> 
> Thanks. I just ordered the Tree Climber's Companion book to read also.


Arborplex is about $60 for 120 feet at Wesspur, They have good saddles my first one is a black diamond Rock climbing saddle for $50 , Get a helmet too.


----------



## crotchclimber (Nov 7, 2014)

Get a New Tribe saddle and 150' rope. Don't use rock climbing harnesses. They are designed to catch falls, not to hang in. I'd recommend the New Tribe Walkabout. It's $225 but has the same basic design as the Onyx without the bells and whistles. Blaze/Bandit is a good inexpensive rope from Yale. You will want to get a lanyard for a second point of attachment if you're using a saw. It's easy to make your own 2-in-1 lanyard; look in the Tree Climber's Companion. Also you will need some throwline and 2 throwbags (because you will need the second to get the first unstuck!). Plus carabiners, helmet, and friction savers.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 7, 2014)

I spiked years ago when I was working tree service.. and that was considered climbing. we used HI-Vee 1/2" line... its still around today..

I got into real climbing this year. I made a deal with a buddy and got a nice used buckingham saddle, buckingham spikes, Hi-Vee line (2x 100') and picked up the carabiners, lanyards, and more rope over the summer. 

you do not want a rock climbing "harness". As already stated they are meant to catch a fall, not being sat it or hung in for ANY period of time. you'll more than likely want a steel lanyard if you are using a saw. This is a controversial issues with new and experienced climbers. I use a steel flip line with a normal 16 strand secondary lanyard. Also, if using a steel core flipline/lanyard you want a non mechanical attachment to you in case you have to cut it out in an emergency (no alum rope grab directly to a carabiner). And depending on how you plan to climb, SRT or DRT, will determine what else you need as far as Prusiks, micro pulleys and what not. A second throw line and bag as stated above is a great idea too. 

newer harnesses are a LOT lighter than the old skool leather saddles. you can find a ton of good deals searching around craigslist and ebay for a saddle, rope or other gear, just be smart and look them over for normal abrasions, cuts, etc. 

One thing I will mention, especially if you are looking around for used deals, you do not want dynamic rope. Dynamic Rope is used in rock climbing and has a lot of stretch to it to absorb a fall. This is not what you want for tree climbing, You want STATIC line. the only similar things between rock climbing and tree climbing are carabiners, and most of those differ a lot too. You don't want a screw carabiner for a life line in a tree as the movement and rubbing up against the tree can loosen it.

Be safe, it is fun but dangerous. Try not to climb alone. That sounds silly to some, but if something happens, who is going to get you out of a jamb or call 911?......


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 7, 2014)

What about a kit like this one, http://www.wesspur.com/climbing-kits/basic-rope-climbing-kit.html. I priced it piece by piece and you save almost 100 bucks buying it as a kit. Looks like a decent entry level kit. They also say you can swap things out and just pay the difference. So if I wanted to upgrade the lanyard or rope or whatever I can pick a different one and just pay the difference. Seems like a good way to get into climbing. Let me know what you guys think of this kit and if there is anything you would upgrade right away. Really don't want to spend to much more money then 400 since it is just for fun but also don't want to buy stuff I won't be happy with so looking for some opinions and advice on this kit from you guys with more experience. Thanks again.


----------



## Griff93 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hard to beat that for the money. I use arborplex and like it. Since your not spike climbing, you don't really have to have a 2 in 1 lanyard. It would still be nice to make one at some point though. You'll need two locking snaps, two carabiners, about 15 ft of rope, two thimbles, and two pieces of your favorite hitch cord around 54 inches long. If you search and can't find how to make one, PM me and I'll take some pictures of mine. My favorite hitch cord is Ocean Polyester in 10mm but I'm a bit heavier than most climbers at 200 lbs so 8mm tends to grab to hard and lock up.


----------



## Aliraza183 (Mar 12, 2015)

Really? Nobody around here knows how to climb trees????


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Mar 12, 2015)

I suggest that you look at treestuff.com they have quite a variety of climbing kits. I'm a manual crew foreman and usually have a common list that I recommend for a "starting setup". It includes....
Buckingham Buckcat
2 Climbing Technology Oval Carabiners
120ft Yale Blaze or Sterling Tendril Climb Line
Split Tail of your choice (I make all my guys learn blakes hitch then go to eye to eye)


----------



## lowandslow (Mar 12, 2015)

Aliraza183 said:


> Really? Nobody around here knows how to climb trees????


Well sort of, I like to stay Low and Slow : )


----------



## mudmanrv (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey all - just signed in. Been searching around - and I have a questions about a specific harness. 

I'm looking at the Black diamond Big Gun harness. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQOOH8/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2EG6QEDZDPFVD Found on amazon.

It's technically a rock climbing harness, however it has a wide belt and leg straps - dual belay loops and 7 gear loops. 

As an entry-level - get started and get a kit together on the cheap - what can anyone tell me ...??? give it a try -- or run like hell ??? and why.

thank you!


----------



## simpleiowaguy (Mar 31, 2015)

Your life is on the line.... literally. I wouldn't purchase a saddle intended for a different purpose.


----------



## lowandslow (Apr 1, 2015)

mudmanrv said:


> Hey all - just signed in. Been searching around - and I have a questions about a specific harness.
> 
> I'm looking at the Black diamond Big Gun harness. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQOOH8/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2EG6QEDZDPFVD Found on amazon.
> 
> ...


I used a Rock climbing harness for a few years, They are rated for life support, just not as comfortable as my Weaver saddle. In my opinion


----------



## Peter White (Apr 10, 2015)

Blaze is a good cheap rope to start climbing with. Probably 120 feet. Weaver or Buckinham entry level saddle, too - cheap and does the job, but not as comfortable as some of the higher priced options. Then you'll need some hitch cord and some carabiners, a tender pulley, a lanyard setup or two - ideally make your own 2 in1 lanyard; checkout you tube fore some good options there. Then you don't need two and its cost effective and fun to make your own. I started right out with SRT, and personally think it's the way to go from a versatility, speed and maneuverability option, not to mention ease of setting your climbing line (don't need to isolate like DRT). Then you'll be wanting a rope wrench or something like that. Get a copy of The Tree Climbers Companion - excellent resource for fifteen bucks or so. But that should get you started.


----------



## old dude (Jul 21, 2015)

ponch37300 said:


> Looking to venture more into tree climbing. I've done some before but want to get more serious. Will just be mostly for fun and maybe a few branch trimmings here and there once I get comfortable climbing. So looking for a link to a decent climbing saddle. Since this is just for fun I don't need the best one out there but also don't want something that sucks. So what is an entry level saddle that won't break the bank?
> 
> Also want to get a decent rope to climb with. Just a 120 or 150' rope will be fine for me, I won't be going higher then 50-60' at the very most and probably a lot lower until I get comfortable. I was searching and there are hundreds of ropes out there and my head was just spinning at all the choices and price differences. So is there a decent entry level rope that works good for climbing that won't break the bank? I came across ropes from 60 bucks all the way up into the several hundreds of dollars for a 150' length. Depending on what the differences are I would like to stick under 100 bucks for a rope if it's possible to find something decent. But if the under 100 ropes are junk I would spend a few extra bucks since my life will be hanging from it!
> 
> Thanks. I just ordered the Tree Climber's Companion book to read also.


Slings & biners---micro pulleys---throw cord and shot bag---sidekick telescoping rope retriever---and a good ground guy. All these make life of climbing so much better


----------



## lowandslow (Jul 21, 2015)

old dude said:


> Slings & biners---micro pulleys---throw cord and shot bag---sidekick telescoping rope retriever---and a good ground guy. All these make life of climbing so much better


A good groundy keeps his mouth shut , My son is too cautious to be a groundy , he keeps saying , "that looks dangerous Dad" : )


----------

